# SF and Fantasy magazines



## Estelthea (Jun 14, 2005)

I was wondring if any of you guys could recomend a genre magazine for me to have a look at. It's a field I know nothing about so any advice would be helpful, I don't really know where to start.

Ideally I'd like to find something that is based around new British sf and fantasy with a mix of fiction and essays and other articles. Something with a bit of a buzz around it. That would possibly take submissions from new writers as well but I'm more interested in keeping up with the latest ideas and news. I don't really have a preference over web or print format and I don't mind paying to subscribe. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 15, 2005)

British specifically I dunno, but LOCUS is good.They have a website somewhere, but I can't find it.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 15, 2005)

Interzone.


----------



## Estelthea (Jun 15, 2005)

knivesout said:
			
		

> Interzone.


 
I did think of them, I have an anthology of short stories published by them from years ago. To be honest I was not sure if they were still going!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm glad to see they are: http://www.ttapress.com/IZ.html


----------



## Danny McG (Sep 28, 2019)

*Faint squeak*


----------



## Serendipity (Sep 29, 2019)

I recently did a post on my blog about available British science fiction (not fantasy) magazines... I believe the current list is

Aphelion
Compelling Science Fiction
Future Fire
Interzone (mentioned above)
Kraxon (run by our very own Glitch here at SFFchronicles)
Kzine
Shoreline of Infinity
Details - British Science Fiction Magazines


----------



## chongjasmine (Jun 23, 2020)

Strange Horizons
Beneath Ceaseless Skies
Mysterion


----------

